# Adventure Time



## Captain Howdy (Jan 22, 2014)

A quick search didn't reveal an immediate thread about AT, which I'm highly surprised by (but also a little saddened, 'cause it means there may not be many fans here :c ). Obviously, there may likely be *spoilers*, and I get that some people don't like AT/don't get it/etc., but you _can_ just move on without saying so >.>

So yeah, AT! My favourite show, so many things to talk about...

Favourite episodes, favourite characters, anyone else going to play Card Wars when it comes out, does anyone else collect the comics? Interested in fan theories (_e.g. _the grass sword might be what makes Finn lose his arm)?

I think my favourite episodes are Red Starved, I Remember You, Death in Bloom, What Was Missing, and Card Wars (it's really hard to choose a 'top five' >.>)

Marceline's my favourite character by far, though I enjoy watching Finn develop and learn in a world that doesn't have a formal way of teaching. Bubblegum is probably one of the more intriguing ones; given that she's created life (and taken it away), created zombies, is _hiding_ mutant-zombies, and performs necessary-but-extremely-dangerous experiments. 

Card Wars sounds like it could be utterly fun, and like AT itself, might breathe a breath of fresh air into a stale market. I just wish it'd come out sooner! And I hope the expansion decks don't take forever to come out either, I already want to make a Marcy/zombie/skeleton deck. I talked with the makers, and they said 'they're on a boat, headed our way' about a month ago @_@

The comics are kinda hit-or-miss, but typically pretty fun. The main line has been consistently pretty good, but the side lines are just unappealing at times (Pixel Princess, Candy Capers? Boooring). 

Fan theories (*spoilers?*)! Oh they are fun. In a show where almost anything can happen, plausibility is pretty wide. The one above is the most recent one I've heard, and given the sword is wholly unremovable, and it appears that Finn eventually will lose his arm, since in almost every other universe he has a robo-arm. 

So yes~ Discuss! 

Also, anyone else worried about the mutant-zombies getting free, from 'James'? We're going on 4 episodes after they escaped the pit, and still haven't seen'em!


----------



## Karuvatto (Jan 28, 2014)

I buy each season that comes out, own a shirt of it, a cup, dolls and even the encyclopedia and games :X

I love Adventure Time but it's become pretty mainstream now, I don't mean that in the hipster setting but more so "Oh that funny show with the stretchy dog is on TV!" as they were flicking through channels then it becomes 'lol hey look shirt of funny stretchy dog and boy '

I like BMO most, I don't know why. BMO, Lady Rainicorn and Jake!

I don't think the grass sword will become his lost arm because wasn't that entire episodic 'series' based around "What if's" and alternate dimensions?


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jan 28, 2014)

I hated it at first, then was at a fur party and someone threw on several episodes in a row and now I can say I enjoy it. As far as fave character mine has to be BMO, silly little gameboy thing. Cant say I have a fave episode,  I dont watch the show enough on a regular basis to make that call. 
Im more of a Regular Show fan, but that discussion is for another thread.


----------



## Pantheros (Jan 28, 2014)

i love it! though i *always* miss it when its on :C


----------



## Sweetheartz22 (Jan 28, 2014)

In all honesty, I never really thought I'd get into a show like Adventure Time. Had a friend who was crazy obsessed and always begged me to watch it, so I finally tuned into an episode. Found out later that Adam Samberg was the voice of Party Pat in the episode I watched and before I knew it, I realized that a LOT of celebrities would lend their voices to some of the characters. The one that hooked me was the fact that the voice actor for Jake the Dog also did the voice for Bender on Futurama! All in all, the jokes are amazingly hilarious as are the lines of the characters. Hell, the hubby and I joke around with the show because Jake and Rainicorn share our names and are a well known couple on A.T. lol My hubby's name is Jake and my name's Raine (pronounced Rainy). 

 [video]http://31.media.tumblr.com/3d60bfd627327794b257d20bd46e84ad/tumblr_mp0qcuz5DH1rbavngo1_500.gif[/video]


----------



## Karuvatto (Jan 28, 2014)

Pantheros said:


> i love it! though i *always* miss it when its on :C


You can view it online you know! There's quite often YouTube videos of episodes that aired just an hour ago, even.


Sweetheartz22 said:


> [video]http://31.media.tumblr.com/3d60bfd627327794b257d20bd46e84ad/tumblr_mp0qcuz5DH1rbavngo1_500.gif[/video]



The way they make Jake do things in the show is pretty creative. I love seeing what they'll make him do next, like that one episode where they're collecting all the gems from around Ooo and he has the bowl on his head... but slides it to the end of his arm... and his face...

Latest episode aired just last night? for anyone interested, it's an alright episode. Finn says it's for the job but he makes it sound like he wants PB again... even though he's said that road goes no where.


----------



## Harbinger (Jan 28, 2014)

I occasionally enjoy adventure time...







I really love it, cant watch it as much as i want to though, nothing but repeats on the telly and most of the times my parents throw a fit at me watching "kids cartoons" untill i turn it over -_-


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jan 28, 2014)

And out of nowhere, the thread becomes something! Woo.


Karuvatto said:


> I buy each season that comes out, own a shirt of it, a cup, dolls and even the encyclopedia and games :X
> 
> I love Adventure Time but it's become pretty mainstream now, I don't mean that in the hipster setting but more so "Oh that funny show with the stretchy dog is on TV!" as they were flicking through channels then it becomes 'lol hey look shirt of funny stretchy dog and boy '
> 
> ...



I loved reading the encyclopedia, can't wait to see what verbage is busted out next. Despite how much unheard-of stuff I watch or listen to, I'm never really bothered by how mainstream it becomes as long as it doesn't lose what made it special - I do think it's a huge possibility with how much merch they have out there, but they haven't lost it quite yet. Right now, it's like everyone has watched at least an episode or two that I run into.

Indeed it was based around alternate dimensions, or Finn's own imagination, but you have Future Finn, Farm-World Finn (seen on 3 episodes), Shoko (Finn's past life), and elder Finn (Puhoy) all missing the same arm that has the Blade Sword, which may become _more_ cursed for all we know~


d.batty said:


> I hated it at first, then was at a fur party and  someone threw on several episodes in a row and now I can say I enjoy it.  As far as fave character mine has to be BMO, silly little gameboy  thing. Cant say I have a fave episode,  I dont watch the show enough on a  regular basis to make that call.
> Im more of a Regular Show fan, but that discussion is for another thread.



I passively watched a couple episodes (more like background noise  really) during a marathon, and I became more and more aware that I was  darting my eyes to the TV for longer and longer - A few Marcy episodes,  then the Imagination episode, and I just became hooked.

BMO is a delight, because it makes it's own reality, and often makes cute-yet-meaningful interjections. 


Sweetheartz22 said:


> In all honesty, I never really thought I'd  get into a show like Adventure Time. Had a friend who was crazy obsessed  and always begged me to watch it, so I finally tuned into an episode.  Found out later that Adam Samberg was the voice of Party Pat in the  episode I watched and before I knew it, I realized that a LOT of celebrities would lend their voices to some of the characters.  The one that hooked me was the fact that the voice actor for Jake the  Dog also did the voice for Bender on Futurama! All in all, the jokes are  amazingly hilarious as are the lines of the characters. Hell, the hubby  and I joke around with the show because Jake and Rainicorn share our  names and are a well known couple on A.T. lol My hubby's name is Jake  and my name's Raine (pronounced Rainy)



That is pretty awesome about your guys's names, that definitely is a  rare name, let alone that combo haha. There's a number of celebrities,  which is always fun to hear if you don't quite expect it coming, much  like George Takei out of nowhere as Ricardio.




Karuvatto said:


> The way they make Jake do things in the show is  pretty creative. I love seeing what they'll make him do next, like that  one episode where they're collecting all the gems from around Ooo and  he has the bowl on his head... but slides it to the end of his arm...  and his face...
> 
> Latest episode aired just last night? for anyone interested, it's an  alright episode. Finn says it's for the job but he makes it sound like  he wants PB again... even though he's said that road goes no  where.


Jake being so malleable means anything can happen, which is what the  show is all about, and they're always coming up with new ways to use his  powers. 

I agree about Rattleballs, it was sorta 'meh'. I get that Rattleballs is _better, _but Finn has _a lot_  of sword skills, and it seemed he had zero in that episode. I just hope  the road he's on doesn't go that way with PB again, they've done  several episodes about it already >_> and Finn knows she's not  just older than him, but _way_ older. The next episode appears to be a return to Flame Princess with the King involved,  and I'm personally hoping they don't try to make that 'a thing' again,  because it was only mildly enjoyable at best and got stretched out over  so many episodes.


----------



## Harbinger (Jan 28, 2014)

Oh and i also have Island song on my MP3, awesome to listen at the end of the day :3


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jan 28, 2014)

Harbinger said:


> Oh and i also have Island song on my MP3, awesome to listen at the end of the day :3



My friend plays a black/blue MTG deck, so it's inevitable he'll play an Island mana card, and it's inevitable I'll drunkenly ask, "Is it a tropical island?" xD


----------



## lupinealchemist (Jan 28, 2014)

Lastdirewolf said:


> I agree about Rattleballs, it was sorta 'meh'. I get that Rattleballs is _better, _but Finn has _a lot_  of sword skills, and it seemed he had zero in that episode. I just hope  the road he's on doesn't go that way with PB again, they've done  several episodes about it already >_> and Finn knows she's not  just older than him, but _way_ older. The next episode appears to be a return to Flame Princess with the King involved,  and I'm personally hoping they don't try to make that 'a thing' again,  because it was only mildly enjoyable at best and got stretched out over  so many episodes.



I fear that Finn's quest for romance will cause him to make stupid decisions that will eventually threaten Ooo. 
I always wondered about that sentient pink gum material that helped Simon and Marcy, was that PB in a primordial form?


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jan 29, 2014)

lupinealchemist said:


> I fear that Finn's quest for romance will cause him to make stupid decisions that will eventually threaten Ooo.
> I always wondered about that sentient pink gum material that helped Simon and Marcy, was that PB in a primordial form?



I agree about Finn's romance quest, he _is_ just a kid, who are prone to emotional-based responses, but with such prestige, he's bound to mess up big. 

I dunno what to think of the pink gum material, that'd put PB at over 1k years old - We know she's at least 300, and she's lied about her age before, plus I think she knows what the ooze-monsters (she showed some fore-knowledge of them in James) so that'd lead some creedance >.>


----------



## Jabberwocky (Jan 29, 2014)

I don't have much merch for adventure time but I do love the show + cosplaying Fionna.


----------



## Duality Jack (Jan 29, 2014)

Hilariously enough watching it with the girlfriend has become ritualistic, and we both never watch it independently. It's great.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Feb 6, 2014)

Mokushi said:


> Hilariously enough watching it with the girlfriend has become ritualistic, and we both never watch it independently. It's great.



That's awesome  

I semi have to force it on my friends, but they still laugh and enjoy it xD


----------



## Duality Jack (Feb 6, 2014)

Lastdirewolf said:


> That's awesome
> 
> I semi have to force it on my friends, but they still laugh and enjoy it xD


Sounds fun xD It's a good show to play for a brief bit between other things too.


----------



## Gogoat Rowboat (Feb 23, 2014)

Honestly, I'd never thought too hard about how Finn loses his arm, but I think you might be right.
I love how surprisingly deep the plot is for this show.  Simon and Marcy was definitely one of my favorite episodes.  It still gives me goosebumps watching it.
I also love the sense of humor in all of those unexplained moments, like every time Finn is alone in a room and making noises or something.
Or moments like, "So, your firewolf can fly?" "Yeah, I taught him."  (...And that's it. LOL)


----------



## Captain Howdy (Feb 23, 2014)

I honestly thought Cinnamon Bun was a little touched in the head, but that episode totally turned that around, and I'm actually rather impressed by him now. Especially if he can teach his firewolf to fly xD


----------



## Gogoat Rowboat (Feb 23, 2014)

Yeah.  I like his new face, too.
It's like he's just been revealed to be witty and brave, even though previously he's come off as oblivious and childish.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Feb 23, 2014)

Looks like Ice King reverts to Simon momentarily next episode. I'll have to see it tomorrow.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Feb 24, 2014)

Gogoat Rowboat said:


> Yeah.  I like his new face, too.
> It's like he's just been revealed to be witty and brave, even though previously he's come off as oblivious and childish.


It was almost a stunning turn-around really, but it sorta makes sense, in that PBubs doesn't really seem to make much effort to directly improve the lives of her subjects. However, Flame Princess doesn't really have anyone else she can trust, and she's both cunning and intelligent, so I think that explains the huge growth he's had. Someone that not only cared dearly for him, but an intelligent person he could interact with and be around, that confided in him and everything. 



lupinealchemist said:


> Looks like Ice King reverts to Simon  momentarily next episode. I'll have to see it tomorrow.


I've not heard it being a momentary thing, but that was sort-of expected, since Ice King is one of the main characters - Though I'm very intrigued as to how it's going to go down, where Betty has been, what Marceline thinks, and so on and on.


----------



## Abbi Normal (Feb 24, 2014)

All I have to say is that I'm literally utterly, completely terrified of the Lemongrabs and their weird lemon kingdom. I've forced myself to sit through their episodes, but I'm always looking away and trying to distract myself. I'm actually not-kidding scared of them.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Feb 24, 2014)

Abbi Normal said:


> All I have to say is that I'm literally utterly, completely terrified of the Lemongrabs and their weird lemon kingdom. I've forced myself to sit through their episodes, but I'm always looking away and trying to distract myself. I'm actually not-kidding scared of them.



I may not be afraid of them in the phobic way, but I do my best to avoid those episodes honestly. They're repulsive at best, and disturbing at worst - I get the opposite of what Adventure Time usually does for me with Lemongrab episodes. So I feel yah.


----------



## Namba (Feb 24, 2014)

Hands down The Eyes is my absolute favorite. Never laughed that hard at anything in my life.


----------



## Gogoat Rowboat (Feb 24, 2014)

I don't get why you guys don't like the Lemongrabs.  They're two of my favorite characters, because they're not intentionally evil, they just really, *really* misunderstand the concept of being social or sincere.
The scene where they were playing with the doll and the first Lemongrab ate the second one LITERALLY had me on the floor laughing.
I also love their castle.  The little rotating ant-lemon thing that walks by as Finn and Jake are talking to Lemonjohn always cracks me up.
Same with when they enter the room with the screaming lemon and Jake's like, "*NOPE.*"

Plus, you've gotta admit, there's a certain ugly, ear-wrenching, yet irresistible charm to the way Lemongrab screams:  "*Unacceptable!*"


----------



## DeCatt (Feb 24, 2014)

I almost like Adventure Time as much as I like this furry nonsense. It is a terrible addiction. I have cups, shirts, hats, all sorts of junk.


----------



## Abbi Normal (Feb 24, 2014)

Gogoat Rowboat said:


> I don't get why you guys don't like the Lemongrabs.  They're two of my favorite characters, because they're not intentionally evil, they just really, *really* misunderstand the concept of being social or sincere.
> The scene where they were playing with the doll and the first Lemongrab ate the second one LITERALLY had me on the floor laughing.
> I also love their castle.  The little rotating ant-lemon thing that walks by as Finn and Jake are talking to Lemonjohn always cracks me up.
> Same with when they enter the room with the screaming lemon and Jake's like, "*NOPE.*"
> ...



Their screaming is actually the worst part. I don't like their voices/the rhythm of how they speak at all. I think that's the biggest part of why they're scary. That and their jaws opening 180 degrees. The spoilered part actually absolutely horrified me. I think I turned it off and sat there being all freaked out for a while, and went to try to do something else.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Feb 24, 2014)

Gogoat Rowboat said:


> I don't get why you guys don't like the Lemongrabs.  They're two of my favorite characters, because they're not intentionally evil, they just really, *really* misunderstand the concept of being social or sincere.
> The scene where they were playing with the doll and the first Lemongrab ate the second one LITERALLY had me on the floor laughing.
> I also love their castle.  The little rotating ant-lemon thing that walks by as Finn and Jake are talking to Lemonjohn always cracks me up.
> Same with when they enter the room with the screaming lemon and Jake's like, "*NOPE.*"
> ...



Yeah...Jake pretty much had it right. The first and last thing you mentioned are a part of why they are just an awful addition to the AT canon. I grew up in a house full of yelling and screaming, there's no nostalgia for _that_ part of my childhood. 


DeCatt said:


> I almost like Adventure Time as much as I like  this furry nonsense. It is a terrible addiction. I have cups, shirts,  hats, all sorts of junk.


Tell me about it; I have at least 5 shirts, most of the toys they've released, and I've started playing Card Wars with all my friends!



Abbi Normal said:


> Their screaming is actually the worst part. I  don't like their voices/the rhythm of how they speak at all. I think  that's the biggest part of why they're scary. That and their jaws  opening 180 degrees. The spoilered part actually absolutely horrified  me. I think I turned it off and sat there being all freaked out for a  while, and went to try to do something else.



^ this, so hard.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Feb 24, 2014)

Welcome to Ooo, Betty.


----------



## Gogoat Rowboat (Feb 24, 2014)

Heh.  I dunno, I guess I just find humor in things that are creepy in a comic way.
I'm honestly glad the Lemongrabs are part of the AT universe.  Their very existence is an example of PB's imperfection, which makes both Lemongrabs _and_ PB more likable, in my opinion.
Besides, I can't put my finger on it, but I feel that their developing story with Lemonhope seems to have a potential moral in it somewhere.


----------



## CaptainCool (Feb 25, 2014)

Oh man... Dat episode. Dat Simon and Betty ;__;
This episode was awesome because it was obvious that it wasn't really intended for the kids.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Feb 25, 2014)

CaptainCool said:


> Oh man... Dat episode. Dat Simon and Betty ;__;
> This episode was awesome because it was obvious that it wasn't really intended for the kids.



Not only that, but it _wasn't_ a season finale, and there's 4 more episodes in the season. So they're either going to wrap it up this season, or the next few episodes will string us along a bit until some big season finale cliff-hanger. When they break the space/time thing, it tends to be huge, and Betty was waaay in the past.


----------



## PurryFurry (Feb 25, 2014)

Thanks guys, now I know it's not just my weird adult self religiously watching this show .  I was thinking of doing some fan art when I get some time.

Oh yes, and I totally agree that Lemongrabs are annoying and scary.  Those _voices...._ugghhhhhhhhh.....

BUT, I'm like totally into Lumpy Space Princess.  She rocks.  Like totally.


----------



## Gogoat Rowboat (Feb 26, 2014)

Anything that has to do with Simon's story gives me feels.  I really can't wait for them to tie the loose ends.  I have a feeling goosebumps will result, tears at the worst.
Actually, I think the episode that made me start taking the story for this show seriously was the Christmas episode, which I originally stumbled upon by chance, where Simon reveals bits and pieces about his life before he'd found the crown.
I've been fascinated with his development ever since.


PurryFurry said:


> Oh yes, and I totally agree that Lemongrabs are annoying and scary.  Those _voices...._ugghhhhhhhhh.....


*shakes fists toward the sky at the prospect of being the only one on Earth who likes the Lemongrabs*

By the way, I rewatched the episode Another Five Short Graybles, and I think I caught something:  Cinnamon Bun's fascination with the soft light coming from the fire in his room (and his subsequent accidental burning of the Candy Kingdom) might be a foreshadowing of his relationship with Flame Princess.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Feb 26, 2014)

Gogoat Rowboat said:


> Anything that has to do with Simon's story gives me feels.  I really can't wait for them to tie the loose ends.  I have a feeling goosebumps will result, tears at the worst.
> Actually, I think the episode that made me start taking the story for this show seriously was the Christmas episode, which I originally stumbled upon by chance, where Simon reveals bits and pieces about his life before he'd found the crown.
> I've been fascinated with his development ever since.
> 
> ...



I love the way they feed us bits and pieces of Simons' story, especially because it shows us Marcy growing up (she stops aging around ~20, and the oldest we've seen her in flashbacks is maybe 10-12, so we're getting close!), it makes it so curious and makes me crave more! Even if it makes me an emotional wreck >_>

Another Five Short Graybles with Cinnamon Bun....Hmm, I never thought about that one. On the surface it definitely seems innocent enough, but drawing connections to FP and the Fire Kingdom to where we are now, it's actually rather interesting. I never heard that one before, but I can totally see it!

My stab at what might go down with the Betty story - *Spoilers?*
I'm betting that Betty returns to Bella Noche and somehow tricks Ice King into attacking BN after Marcy tracked down Betty and tells her how she can help; BN subsequently absorbs IK's magic again, and Marcy swoops in to bite Simon before he starts rapidly aging - Everybody wins, BN possibly gets defeated by the duo (+ F&J&PB maybe?). Nobody to date has been bitten by Marceline for reals, and to save her best friend so that he can finally live his life again with sanity _and_ his wife? That's beautiful. Marcy wouldn't exist as we know her now without Simon, so it'd be the ultimate gift. We might also get to learn how/when Marcy gets bitten, when she talks to Betty to explain her plan. 

I have a couple other theories, but they're less 'sound', except they both end without Betty living further.


----------



## Abbi Normal (Feb 26, 2014)

I empathize with Flame Princess on a spiritual level. I think she might be my patronus.


----------



## Karuvatto (Feb 28, 2014)

Gogoat Rowboat said:


> Besides, I can't put my finger on it, but I feel that their developing story with Lemonhope seems to have a potential moral in it somewhere.



He seemed alright until the very end, seemed more like he just became like any other lemon.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Feb 28, 2014)

Abbi Normal said:


> I empathize with Flame Princess on a spiritual level. I think she might be my patronus.



You're an honest, but emotionally unstable person capable of destroying the core of the Earth? xD


----------



## Gogoat Rowboat (Feb 28, 2014)

Lastdirewolf said:


> You're an honest, but emotionally unstable person capable of destroying the core of the Earth? xD


Wait a minute, the Fire Kingdom isn't in the core of the Earth.  According to the Encyclopaedia, it's on the surface of Ooo just like any other kingdom.
The Nightosphere is the center of the Earth.  Or am I misinterpreting you?


----------



## Captain Howdy (Feb 28, 2014)

Gogoat Rowboat said:


> Wait a minute, the Fire Kingdom isn't in the core of the Earth.  According to the Encyclopaedia, it's on the surface of Ooo just like any other kingdom.
> The Nightosphere is the center of the Earth.  Or am I misinterpreting you?



You are correct in everything quoted (albeit the Fire Kingdom is only technically on the surface)! The Fire Kingdom borders the Grass Lands, the Verdant Plains, and even the Ice Kingdom if I remember right - It's not the core of the Earth. Flame Princess herself, is capable - According to Princess Bubblegum - Of destroying the Earths' core/the world, if her emotions get too out of control (we saw elements of this could happen in 'Burning Low').


----------



## Gogoat Rowboat (Mar 2, 2014)

Lastdirewolf said:


> You are correct in everything quoted (albeit the Fire Kingdom is only technically on the surface)! The Fire Kingdom borders the Grass Lands, the Verdant Plains, and even the Ice Kingdom if I remember right - It's not the core of the Earth. Flame Princess herself, is capable - According to Princess Bubblegum - Of destroying the Earths' core/the world, if her emotions get too out of control (we saw elements of this could happen in 'Burning Low').


Okay.  I guess I don't remember PB saying that.  I thought you were referring to the Fire Kingdom when you said core of the Earth (and I was also confused as to why she'd be destroying it).  My bad.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Mar 5, 2014)

Gogoat Rowboat said:


> Okay.  I guess I don't remember PB saying that.  I thought you were referring to the Fire Kingdom when you said core of the Earth (and I was also confused as to why she'd be destroying it).  My bad.



It was in the Burning Low episode. http://adventuretime.wikia.com/wiki/Flame_Powers but yeah, my wording can be stupid and confusing sometimes xD I'm a strange writer.

In other news:

I am pretty peeved at Cryptozoic. They had stated _multiple _times before that Card Wars would stay a 'collectible/living card game', but today they announced that they _will_ be changing Card Wars into a regular trading card game with blind booster packs and a rarity scale, and effectively pissing every player off that has invested into the game thus far. Everyone was all happy and excited for the next expansion, only to be met with this announcement, and utter disappointment (aside from being lied to). People have been comparing it to the My Little Pony TCG, which has been somewhat successful in selling the _decks_, but _not_ thebooster packs that were put up for sale at the same time.


----------



## Gogoat Rowboat (Mar 6, 2014)

Lastdirewolf said:


> It was in the Burning Low episode. http://adventuretime.wikia.com/wiki/Flame_Powers but yeah, my wording can be stupid and confusing sometimes xD I'm a strange writer.
> 
> In other news:
> 
> I am pretty peeved at Cryptozoic. They had stated _multiple _times before that Card Wars would stay a 'collectible/living card game', but today they announced that they _will_ be changing Card Wars into a regular trading card game with blind booster packs and a rarity scale, and effectively pissing every player off that has invested into the game thus far. Everyone was all happy and excited for the next expansion, only to be met with this announcement, and utter disappointment (aside from being lied to). People have been comparing it to the My Little Pony TCG, which has been somewhat successful in selling the _decks_, but _not_ thebooster packs that were put up for sale at the same time.


I gotta rewatch that one sometime.
I didn't even know there was an MLP trading game.  Unless you're just talking about the regular trading cards, which, in my opinion, aren't really worth spending money on.  Unless you just like collecting things, that is.
Anyway, back on topic:  What was with the border in the last episode?  I thought it was funny, but I'm not sure if there was some reason for it, which I must have missed, or if it was just for sh*ts and gigs. - If it _was_, that's just another reason to love Adventure Time.  They love to throw you off with random stuff for no reason.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Mar 6, 2014)

Gogoat Rowboat said:


> I didn't even know there was an MLP trading game.  Unless you're just talking about the regular trading cards, which, in my opinion, aren't really worth spending money on.  Unless you just like collecting things, that is.
> Anyway, back on topic:  What was with the border in the last episode?  I thought it was funny, but I'm not sure if there was some reason for it, which I must have missed, or if it was just for sh*ts and gigs. - If it _was_, that's just another reason to love Adventure Time.  They love to throw you off with random stuff for no reason.



The MLP TCG is moderately successful, I've seen a lot of empty starter deck cases, which is a good sign, but the booster pack boxes remain filled, which is not a good sign, and that's the route the card wars now-TCG is going. I dunno the difference between a trading card game and 'regular' trading cards, but I'm talking about an actual playable card game >_>

I was stoned as hell and tried figgering out the border, but simply couldn't, and inevitably accepted it. I was surprised, in that the episode was better than expected, but the border was just strange and as far as I can tell, inexplicable, which adds to the intrigue.


----------



## Gogoat Rowboat (Mar 6, 2014)

Lastdirewolf said:


> I was stoned as hell and tried figgering out the border, but simply couldn't, and inevitably accepted it.


lol, I figured it'd make more sense to someone who was high, but apparently not.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Mar 6, 2014)

Gogoat Rowboat said:


> lol, I figured it'd make more sense to someone who was high, but apparently not.



It was really distracting to say the least (some even say there were clues in the border throughout the episode), in that I don't care much for LSP anyways, but what a weird way to reveal PB has device capable of minute time travel of sorts. I'm curious how she's going to use it in the future, or if it was just a random one-off thing like that regenerating spoon from Red Starved.


----------



## Demensa (Mar 11, 2014)

Man, I'm really loving the sophistication of the writing in Season 5. (Which slacked off just a little in the second half, but has picked up again for the last few episodes)
Overall, I feel like it's a huge leap from any of the previous seasons in terms of catering to their secondary, adult/teen, target audience as well as the primary, kid target audience. 
With the recent LSP episode, the philosophical issues brought up in 'James', all of the alternate world episodes, the backstory of Simon and Marceline and the History of Ooo...


It's not why I started watching the show, but it's certainly another great reason to continue. There's too many things I like about the show as it is; the excellent animation, the bright colours, likeable and interesting characters, great use of music, random and sometimes nonsensical plot elements, decent humour, the (most of the time) sheer fun and happy 'vibe' that exudes from it...


I'm about to go watch the new lemonhope episode, which I'm excited about because I love anything to do with the lemongrab saga. Lemongrab is definitely one of my favourite characters (screaming 'UNACCEPTABLE!!' is far too much fun, I might add. Geeze, I think I even used lemongrab as my forum avatar a while back...)
I've never been disappointed with a lemongrab episode.


My other favourite characters are the main ones; BMO, Jake and Finn, though pretty much all of them are great. There's a few characters I don't care for, but none off the top of my head that I actually dislike.

I do wonder if/when Finn will lose his right arm, or if the writers just want to keep hinting at it.  

And will Betty ever find a way to save the Ice King? My gut feeling says no; they probably don't want to get rid of the Ice King as a character in favour of Simon, but who knows?
Most of all, I just want more on the history of Ooo.


----------



## Gogoat Rowboat (Mar 11, 2014)

Lastdirewolf said:


> I don't care much for LSP anyways,


...I'm starting to see a correlation between characters I love and those you hate. 


Demensa said:


> I'm about to go watch the new lemonhope episode, which I'm excited about because I love anything to do with the lemongrab saga. Lemongrab is definitely one of my favourite characters (screaming 'UNACCEPTABLE!!' is far too much fun, I might add. Geeze, I think I even used lemongrab as my forum avatar a while back...)
> I've never been disappointed with a lemongrab episode.


You Sir, have earned a high-five.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Mar 12, 2014)

Demensa said:


> Man, I'm really loving the sophistication of the writing in Season 5. (Which slacked off just a little in the second half, but has picked up again for the last few episodes)
> Overall, I feel like it's a huge leap from any of the previous seasons in terms of catering to their secondary, adult/teen, target audience as well as the primary, kid target audience.
> With the recent LSP episode, the philosophical issues brought up in 'James', all of the alternate world episodes, the backstory of Simon and Marceline and the History of Ooo...
> 
> ...



Season 5 has been going on for 2 years now >_> I am _slight__ly_ glad it's finally coming to a conclusion; so that we can move past the Lemons, Flame Princess, and get a season finale that'll put us on the edge of our seats again. It was a pretty heavy season emotionally and story-wise, but I agree that it's been probably the most mature season, even if it still has the random stuff that keeps it exciting and nostalgic. We've seen a ton of character development, and all sorts of stuff!

I seriously don't get the appeal of the Lemongrabs, past shouting 'unacceptable!' as a thing - Were they so perfectly designed to get you to hate them, that it ended up becoming a reason to love them? It's boggling to me.

The show is going into it's uh, 6th/7th year? So I wouldn't be terribly surprised if they had Finn lose him arm any episode now, it's late enough in the show to be a startling development, but early enough so that they can run with it a little, and eventually have him accept it (like the Grass Sword). If it _is _a thing, they really don't need to hint at it much more. 

I think Simon would be a fresh change of pace over Ice Kings' antics we've seen across numerous episodes, and can really solidify that the show can wholly change its characters, I like Ice King well enough, and I wouldn't see him disappearing, but merely joining with PB and/or Betty to pursue scientific advancements. And if my post-Betty theory is anywhere near correct, and Simon does become the 1st person to be bitten by Marceline, then that can work into a new angle for the characters.



Gogoat Rowboat said:


> ...I'm starting to see a correlation between characters I love and those you hate.
> You Sir, have earned a high-five.



There really isn't any correlation between which I hate. I'm neutral or love most of the characters, but really only hate the Lemons. Tree Trunks and LSP are the only others I distaste, but LSP got some major props in my book when we find out in the Seeing Red graphic novel, that she's a metalhead.


----------



## Demensa (Mar 12, 2014)

Gogoat Rowboat said:


> You Sir, have earned a high-five.



Haha, thanks. In my experience, lemongrab is fairly popular among fans.



Lastdirewolf said:


> Season 5 has been going on for 2 years now >_> I am _slight__ly_ glad it's finally coming to a conclusion; so that we can move past the Lemons, Flame Princess, and get a season finale that'll put us on the edge of our seats again. It was a pretty heavy season emotionally and story-wise, but I agree that it's been probably the most mature season, even if it still has the random stuff that keeps it exciting and nostalgic. We've seen a ton of character development, and all sorts of stuff!
> 
> I seriously don't get the appeal of the Lemongrabs, past shouting 'unacceptable!' as a thing - Were they so perfectly designed to get you to hate them, that it ended up becoming a reason to love them? It's boggling to me.
> 
> ...



You know... I can actually see that theory with Marceline and Simon actually working. 
I'd be fine with Ice King being changed for Simon, personally, but I have no clue what plans are in store.

Regarding Lemongrab, I first have to say that I preferred him before the episode, 'Too Old'. He is a lot less likable in the recent episodes, though I think we'll see more of his 'normal' self again in future episodes.

For me the appeal of Lemongrab as a character, is his totally awkward and counterintuitive way of dealing with social situations.  The strange manner of speech, screeching, how he never knows how to react to things,(Usually by overreacting and going crazy) makes him really interesting and hilarious as a character. 
He has some very small fundamental differences in his thoughts which have such a huge impact on his behaviour.  He's almost like a child in some ways, with no experience in the real world... PB simply 'made' him.

To me, these incongruities between the expected reaction to a situation and Lemongrab's reaction are hilarious and unexpected. 
eg. in Mystery Dungeon when Tree Trunks tells him to be nice and he responds with, 'Make pies, slave,' in a completely serious tone.

Why is _this_ so appealing to me? I don't entirely know...

Also, with what you said earlier about whether the time travel device being a one-off thing or recurring; I think it will probably be one-off.  I feel like it was just meant to further the idea that PB is bringing further technological change to the Candy Kingdom while tying in with the time travel in Betty.(The whole 'advancing techology' has been particularly prevalent this season. And with the end to the Lemonhope episode, we see just how far these changes go...)


----------



## Captain Howdy (Mar 12, 2014)

Demensa said:


> Regarding Lemongrab, I first have to say that I preferred him before the episode, 'Too Old'. He is a lot less likable in the recent episodes, though I think we'll see more of his 'normal' self again in future episodes.
> 
> For me the appeal of Lemongrab as a character, is his totally awkward and counterintuitive way of dealing with social situations.  The strange manner of speech, screeching, how he never knows how to react to things,(Usually by overreacting and going crazy) makes him really interesting and hilarious as a character.
> He has some very small fundamental differences in his thoughts which have such a huge impact on his behaviour.  He's almost like a child in some ways, with no experience in the real world... PB simply 'made' him.
> ...



Ahh, that might be why I don't really find the Lemons (especially Lemongrab) entertaining, because other than the shrieking and general assholishness, I approach situations in a similar fashion - Except I know it's weird to do (singing a response, obscure references, making sound effects, inappropriate responses etc.), and not just my only means of communicating, albeit quite fun for me (and my friends find it hilarious). *Shrug* I guess that's it! just needed it fleshed out.

PB has made some seriously redonk advances, albeit they _are_ so far into the future that the stuff may have existed at one point and she's just re-making it based on books and research she's found (which would still be massively impressive regardless).


----------



## Captain Howdy (Mar 15, 2014)

I powered my way through Lemonhope Part 1, and going onto part 2. Thus far it's watching Lemonhope slowly die an excrutiating life - Which makes me question *why *this was two parts, _rather _than *Betty*, or pretty much ANY episode of the season. The second episode was better than the first, but I'm pretty sure Phlannel Boxingday is Princess Bubblegum. So it was at least intriguing to see Boxingday lead Lemonhope into what life is properly, where Bubblegum had 'failed' with Lemongrab. I just wish it didn't feel so drawn out because of the two-parter.


----------



## Weiss (Mar 15, 2014)

I was on the episode where they I think built a truck with bananaman.I am probably farther but can't remember. Geez... Season five is what I remember downloading last...
Wish characters like Goliad had some more screentime. I enjoyed that short character.


----------



## Demensa (Mar 16, 2014)

Lastdirewolf said:


> (singing a response, obscure references, making sound effects, inappropriate responses etc.), and not just my only means of communicating, albeit quite fun for me (and my friends find it hilarious).



My close friends and I have built up so many inside jokes, stupid mannerisms/personalities and shared, recurring, obscure references etc. over the years that it's nearly impossible for someone else to join in without us having to stop and explain things every few seconds. 




Lastdirewolf said:


> I powered my way through Lemonhope Part 1, and going onto part 2. Thus far it's watching Lemonhope slowly die an excrutiating life - Which makes me question *why *this was two parts, _rather _than *Betty*, or pretty much ANY episode of the season. The second episode was better than the first, but I'm pretty sure Phlannel Boxingday is Princess Bubblegum. So it was at least intriguing to see Boxingday lead Lemonhope into what life is properly, where Bubblegum had 'failed' with Lemongrab. I just wish it didn't feel so drawn out because of the two-parter.



Yeah, PB's disguise is reminiscent of Finn's Davey alter ego. However, it did fly over my head for a significant portion of the episode.
I agree that it was a little drawn out (especially part 1) and overall had a _very _different feel to most adventure time episodes. 



Lucius Savage said:


> I was on the episode where they I think built a truck with bananaman.I am probably farther but can't remember. Geez... Season five is what I remember downloading last...
> Wish characters like Goliad had some more screentime. I enjoyed that short character.



Season 5 has had a major shift towards focusing on minor/new characters, which I think will be a continuing theme.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Mar 16, 2014)

Demensa said:


> My close friends and I have built up so many inside jokes, stupid mannerisms/personalities and shared, recurring, obscure references etc. over the years that it's nearly impossible for someone else to join in without us having to stop and explain things every few seconds.
> 
> Yeah, PB's disguise is reminiscent of Finn's Davey alter ego. However, it did fly over my head for a significant portion of the episode.
> I agree that it was a little drawn out (especially part 1) and overall had a _very _different feel to most adventure time episodes.
> ...



There's a ton of inside jokes with my friends as well, though that probably persists through most sorts of friendships. Our sort only requires a moderate knowledge of the 80's and 90's!

I usually watch something and accept it as it is while it's going on, but once it's over, I let it digest, and then scrutinize it (for better or worse) - So Boxingday went without any real concern until the episode was over. Part 1 was excruciating to watch; give it was such a minor character doing next to nothing, and even the end result was hardly a thing worth noting. It's not like they needed a 'filler'-type episode _that_ close to a 2-year-long season end. The feel was quite different though, I can give ya that. 

I like that they focus on minor and new characters, but keep it _balanced_. Heck, Root Beer Guy and James are minor characters, but their episodes were fantastic! Not only that, but the results of each of those episodes will carry on into the future (we're already going to see Root Beer Guy again in the next episode too!)


----------



## Weiss (Mar 16, 2014)

How many more episodes after James?


----------



## CaptainCool (Mar 19, 2014)

Ok, what the actual fuck. Super emotional episode about Billy being dead and then they just drop the bomb on on like that right at the end?


----------



## Captain Howdy (Mar 19, 2014)

CaptainCool said:


> Ok, what the actual fuck. Super emotional episode about Billy being dead and then they just drop the bomb on on like that right at the end?



I was mind blown to say the least. I knew the season finale was going to be epic, but that is a _staggering_ level of epic-ness for AT. I already got theories about it too!
If  Marceline's da d is the conqueror of the Nightosphere (learned in Seeing Red, the graphic novel), it's possible that Finn's dad was the defender of Earth after t he apocalypse (given the Crystal Citadel is filled with criminals and demons, but Finn's dad is alive within it, possibly the defender of it now), which could mean that there is some sort of 'Day/Skyosphere' (could be Finn 's mom?). A lot more could be elaborated out if parts of this is true, but I don't want to go TOO wild xD


----------



## Weiss (Mar 19, 2014)

Lastdirewolf said:


> I was mind blown to say the least. I knew the season finale was going to be epic, but that is a _staggering_ level of epic-ness for AT. I already got theories about it too!
> If  Marceline's da d is the conqueror of the Nightosphere (learned in Seeing Red, the graphic novel), it's possible that Finn's dad was the defender of Earth after t he apocalypse (given the Crystal Citadel is filled with criminals and demons, but Finn's dad is alive within it, possibly the defender of it now), which could mean that there is some sort of 'Day/Skyosphere' (could be Finn 's mom?). A lot more could be elaborated out if parts of this is true, but I don't want to go TOO wild xD


Huh. Time to get my uploader working.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Mar 19, 2014)

Lucius Savage said:


> Huh. Time to get my uploader working.



What do you mean?


----------



## Weiss (Mar 19, 2014)

Get my guy to upload more episodes of AT on my site.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Mar 19, 2014)

Lucius Savage said:


> Get my guy to upload more episodes of AT on my site.



I try not to promote piracy, but watchcartoonsonline. Yeah. Google it.


----------



## Weiss (Mar 19, 2014)

I don't have time for watching it on the web. Most times like now my phone is off, mouching of my neighbors wifi. When out of the area and such I can't watch vids. Therefore I download it on mi phone for later. Poor people problems lol.
Plus I don't gotta SS account for naught.


----------



## CaptainCool (Mar 20, 2014)

Lastdirewolf said:


> I was mind blown to say the least. I knew the season finale was going to be epic, but that is a _staggering_ level of epic-ness for AT. I already got theories about it too!
> If  Marceline's da d is the conqueror of the Nightosphere (learned in Seeing Red, the graphic novel), it's possible that Finn's dad was the defender of Earth after t he apocalypse (given the Crystal Citadel is filled with criminals and demons, but Finn's dad is alive within it, possibly the defender of it now), which could mean that there is some sort of 'Day/Skyosphere' (could be Finn 's mom?). A lot more could be elaborated out if parts of this is true, but I don't want to go TOO wild xD



I don't want to think about it too much because when I come up with my own ideas the real deal is just gonna be disappointing X3
But yes, it really was mindblowning. It was so unexpected!


----------



## Captain Howdy (Mar 24, 2014)

So Cryptozoic released more specific details about the booster pack that has pissed off almost every Card Wars fan:
http://www.icv2.com/articles/news/28207.html

Yeah, 4 bucks a pop. So 20 bucks for the starter decks, and now 4 bucks per randomised card pack. I (and pretty much everyone else) just wishes this game stayed a LCG or CCG, rather than the TCG they've turned it into - I can't wish for the game to fail, but I hope Crypto learns to stick to their word/not lie to their customers, and continue on with just releasing complete decks.


----------



## Weiss (Mar 25, 2014)

Seems worth it to me lol.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Apr 21, 2014)

Well, the premiere was interesting. Prismo is dead, Dad is a douche, the Lich was reborn as a baby and goodbye arm.


----------



## Weiss (Apr 21, 2014)

Haha nice spoilers.


----------



## Zan'theros (Apr 22, 2014)

I try not to let the big picture get in the way of all those interesting little details. Like that snail that's hidden in every episode. I record the series just so I can find that little snail.


----------



## Weiss (Apr 22, 2014)

Rofl.
Glad you noticed the snail too.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Apr 22, 2014)

Just finished watching the double episode myself, and I just dunno what to think. 

Was ditching Finn in a forest a cosmic crime that got his dad put in the Citadel?
Where'd all those cosmic criminals go to? And how _do _you even catch a void-wizard?
What _was_ Prismo? I get that he was a dream of an old man, but he was almost god-like in power. 
On top of that, is it possible to bring him back?
Exactly what does the Cosmic Owl do? He ran away when Finn wanted to commit a cosmic crime, meaning he likely couldn't stop the crime?
The heck does that flower mean? Will the grass sword return, because Finn is eternally cursed by it?
That giant baby-lich - Shouldn't it have been killed/left for dead, or would that even matter?

Gah. Damn you AT!


----------



## Weiss (Apr 22, 2014)

Someone please link me to where your streaming these episodes... Starting with Root Beer guy


----------



## CaptainCool (Apr 22, 2014)

What the frig was that? I am so confused! D: Mainly because I didn't expect this to get so damn serious!


----------



## Misomie (Apr 22, 2014)

And at the end of the episode, that pun on babies stopping divorces/break-ups. I was all. :


----------



## Captain Howdy (Apr 22, 2014)

Misomie said:


> And at the end of the episode, that pun on babies stopping divorces/break-ups. I was all. :



I thought she was going to say that "we should get a dog"


----------

